# President's flag replaced by red pants



## osm70 (Sep 20, 2015)

So, some people here in Czech Republic climbed on the roof of Prague Castle, took down president's flag and replaced it by pants.

This happened during day, while the castle was supposed to be monitored.


http://praguepost.com/the-big-story/49848-art-group-replaces-president-s-flag-with-red-underpants


----------

